# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shqipto cdo lloj teksti ne anglisht,frengjisht,gjermanisht etj

## shiptariteknik

Ka shume programe te ndryshme qe ndihmojne qe te mesojme se si shqiptohen teskte te ndryshme ne gjuhe te huaja.Pshm kemi nje tekst qe eshte ne gjuhen angleze ne kompjuter mirepo nuk dime si ta lexojme.Programe te ndryshme mund ta shqiptojne ( lexojne ) cdo lloj teksti qe ju i jepni.
Nje nga keto program eshte Language reader.
Mund ta shkarkoni ketu : http://programefalas.com/language-re...rograme-falas/

----------


## Dooni

i mire edhe ky....

----------


## -delvina-

sa program  i mire..une veq fillova ta perdor..

----------

